# Help Me Beat Out 2 13w7's With My Silverado



## s60rguy

Ok, so I've been out of the SPL Game for a few Years now, but I kinda want to get back in. 

Right now there is a Kid in my Town that just got his Stereo done at the Shop I always had Build my old Vehicles. He got 2 13w7's Ported with a Kicker 2500.1 Powering both of them and an 8443 Head Unit in an S10 Blazer. 

I have a Silverado Crew Cab with an Insane "Vocal" Setup in it now, but liek I said I wanna get back into SPL and Crush this Kid and his w7's.

I DO NOT WANT TO DO A CUT-THROUGH OR A WALL, I actually use my Bed and cannot take away any Bed Space, and the Back Seat gets used as well. This must all Fit BEHIND the Back Seat.

Right now, the only things I've found that _might_ come Close are 4 12" RE SL's or 8 8" L7's.

My Max Mounting Depth is 5" _MAYBE_ 5.25".

Airspace is the other Problem, I have an absolute Max of 3 cu/ft.

Sub Amp will be a Zapco 9.0, I have 3 readily avail. if extra Power is needed.

Lemme know if the above Subs will even come Close to this S10 or if something else is needed or better than what I found.


----------



## el_chupo_

Go hit up caraudio.com with this question. those guys put up some big numbers with stuff, but the problem I see for you is air space + air movement. You dont have enough.


----------



## timelord9

sounds like a fail before you even started to me...

think about comparative total cone area, power and most of all box volume...

maybe something like a single 12 with a few kW behind it? DD, Re, Fi etc etc and some very, very funky box building...

or remove the back seats....


----------



## Sinister_Autosports

Big SPL = Big box + Big woofers + Big Power


----------



## s60rguy

Sinister_Autosports said:


> Big SPL = Big box + Big woofers + Big Power


Not really. There's a Guy over on Termpro with a CRX, and 4 99xx DD's in a Box so damn small, the Subs barely fit in it, and he's Hitting well into the 50's mayybe 60's (haven't looked inna while) on a TL.


----------



## [email protected]

s60rguy said:


> Not really. There's a Guy over on Termpro with a CRX, and 4 99xx DD's in a Box so damn small, the Subs barely fit in it, and he's Hitting well into the 50's mayybe 60's (haven't looked inna while) on a TL.


And it probably sounds like **** also


----------



## s60rguy

The biggest problem is the Mounting Depth. I'll do a Single Sub...whatever it takes, Power isn't a problem.


----------



## el_chupo_

BeatsDownLow said:


> And it probably sounds like **** also




Let me repost this. 


Are you in this just for SPL, or are you planning on listening to it as well?

If you are gonna listen to it, then this probably isnt a good example of what can be done...

you need cone area + depth + 8" spl subs, and a lot of em. 

Get in WINISD or something and start testing theories


----------



## s60rguy

I actually wanna listen to it. 

I got the Airspace and room for the 8 L7's or the RE SL's, no problem. I got the Amp Power, no problem. 

Problem = Is it going to be as Loud as I want it to be or will it be a waste of Time & Money.


----------



## falkenbd

box design is where it's at for the best SPL scores.

tweaking and tuning.

good sound deadening in the vehicle can help change your SPL in the car too.


----------



## jowens500

s60rguy said:


> I actually wanna listen to it.
> 
> I got the Airspace and room for the 8 L7's or the RE SL's, no problem. I got the Amp Power, no problem.
> 
> Problem = Is it going to be as Loud as I want it to be or will it be a waste of Time & Money.


I would guess it won't be as loud as you want it and will be a BIG waste of time and money. Without taking out the seat or doing a cut through, you will NEVER come close to the 13W7's ported with 2500 watts.


----------



## s60rguy

falkenbd said:


> box design is where it's at for the best SPL scores.
> 
> tweaking and tuning.
> 
> good sound deadening in the vehicle can help change your SPL in the car too.


Trucks already Deadened from when I had it Stripped for the Current Install.


----------



## chad

leave the kid alone, let him have his fun

You are asking the impossible, you need more space, you can't make sumptin out of nutin.


----------



## falkenbd

get like 1000 dayton sound exciters and mount them to all of the panels in your car. including all the glass.

or get very creative with the box building / make a large center console...


----------



## Electrodynamic

8 Mag v4's will fit the bill.  With the possibility of being able to handle up to 8k watts and a LOT of surface area, it would be really loud.  And they meet your mounting depth requirements.

But seriously, with a mounting depth requirement of 5" or so, you're limiting your choices considerably for the type of driver that can out-SPL a w7. If you could do a 4'th order bandpass you'd have a lot better chance, but you can't do that with only 6 or 7" of total depth and decent subwoofers. Why not build a box that sits on top of your rear seat? As long as it's under the window line you'll still be legal. That way you can use whatever woofer you want in almost whatever size box you want (you can extend it to the floor for added ft^3).


----------



## simplicityinsound

IMO, the reasoning behind this whole endeavour is sorta setting your self up to fail.

not unlike

this kid in my town got a porsche 911 GT3 with a full track tune, and its badass oin the track, i got me a mustang , i want to crush him on the track, but i am unwilling to make suspension, tire/wheel changes. what do you guys suggest?


----------



## Diru

Well , one could always mount a box on the roof and build some kind of windjammer like you would see on a semi truck.


So there you go thinking outside box FTW.


Damn, sometimes I frighten myself.:surprised:


Oh parking garages might be a ***** after that mod.


----------



## Oliver

chad said:


> leave the kid alone, let him have his fun
> 
> You are asking the impossible, you need more space, you can't make sumptin out of nutin.


Ditto...go play with the bigger kids now 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNb_NMsh_SU


----------



## dejo

you need to realize that the blazer and the crx are both better spl vehicles than what you are will to work with. not that it cant be done but....


----------



## dovogod

the box in the crx they call the fart box. it sounds so god damn awful its sick. but it plays like 2 notes in the 160s. Ive built one of those boxes. to do the same numbers with a box that sounds musically ok you need like ~8 cubic foot box. needless to say, you are wasting your time. don't bother.


----------



## mSaLL150

Nothing in 3 cubes is going to beat 13w7s ported on 2500 watts.


----------



## mackave313

Why don't you try an open air speaker and use your cab for the box? I know alot of guys with Cooper Mini's applying this tactic I can get more specifics for you tomorrow. The cars sound amazing and gives the appearance of being louder due to the size of your car compared to his.


----------



## beerdrnkr

As many Sundown E8's as you can fit sealed?


----------



## s60rguy

a$$hole said:


> Ditto...go play with the bigger kids now
> 
> YouTube - SoundStream XXX setting off Alarms


I've already Played with Bigger Kids than that, here's my Previous Vehicle's:


----------



## s60rguy

Ok, New Idea...

I convinced myself that I can live with taking out the Smaller "40" Back Seat, and leave the "60" in there. You know, the whole 60/40 Split Rear Seat Deal.

It would either be 1 Solo X 18 in an 11cu/ft Box that would be dead even with the Rear Window Line, Firing Forward or Up, or 2 Solo X 18's with just that Back Corner of the Truck Walled Off, Firing Forward of course. 

How Weird do you think it would look with the Mini-Wall thing goin on? Also, how would it Sound? Normal, just look a lil funny right?

I know I'm all over the place with this Crazy Idea, but that's just how things go sometimes.


----------



## dovogod

I've done a box like that in a customers truck before. It sounded alright. It was loud because the cabin is so small and you have such a large box with no divider or anything. Just make sure the box is extremely well mounted. Thats probably your only chance being louder that the other guy.


----------



## s60rguy

Yea, it'll be Mounted nice and good. I'll re-use the Studs on the Floor that previously Held the Seat Down.


----------



## 60ndown

s60rguy said:


> I wanna Crush this Kid.
> 
> .


why not just whip out your cawk next time you see him and hope yourz is bigger then his,

might save you $2500 and a 'fail' build :laugh:


----------



## timelord9

at least you've got a 40/60 chance of winning this one, based on all available evidence. 

unlike the odds of being louder...


----------



## s60rguy

60ndown said:


> why not just whip out your cawk next time you see him and hope yourz is bigger then his,
> 
> might save you $2500 and a 'fail' build :laugh:


Ummm, how about NOOOOOOO.


----------



## sadistic

what about re building the seat frame etc...and just use the box to set the cushion on for the seat. it mite sit higher but you will have more cuft and a back seat but do make sure the safety equipment is working and mounted. mite be able to fit 4 x 12" w7's across the cab and still have the seat available. i have seen it done like this with a band pass and some mtx 7500 4 of them under the folding rear seat.any ways good luck on the build i hear and still think it will be tuff to do.


----------



## Oliver

If you are *serious*...here ya go !!

DDAudio Digital Designs Speakers Made in the USA


----------



## dvsadvocate

Get a DC Level 5 10" or 12". That'll beat the crap out of that kid. Look it up at dcsoundlab.com. Ask Rusty for some help, he's a very nice guy.


----------



## AdrianD

dvsadvocate said:


> Get a DC Level 5 10" or 12". That'll beat the crap out of that kid.




With gobs of powed and a burp only setup, sure. I've seen a 13w7 in the JL recommended box, powered with 2000w, metering over 145dB at lots of shows...


----------



## dvsadvocate

I got a friend here with a 12" DC on a musical box playing Lil' Jon's Throw It Up metering 148.2 on Termlab. But its powered by 2 strapped DC Audio 3kW amps. So yeah, you need gobs of power alright.


----------



## emperorjj1

pics of the trunk space?


----------



## el_chupo_

emperorjj1 said:


> pics of the trunk space?


Read much?

Its a pickup truck. A Silvarado. Its in the title of the thread...


----------



## subwoofery

No one mentionned those: (since you're willing to make compromises on depth) 
Sundown Audio - NIGHTSHADE 18 INCH SUBWOOFER 
XCON Series Subwoofer 
Incriminator Audio: No Chrome, No Carbon Fiber, No BS! Period 

Out of those, the Warden wins it... No questions asked 
Can get them cheaper from there: Sub Woofers : SoundSolutionsAudio.com!, Car Audio at its Best! 

Hope that helps, 
Kelvin 

PS: don't let the non-mainstream fool you. Those are SOLID performers, do some research on those if you don't know them yet. 
You'll be able to beat this kid with UNKNOWN brands... which is a PLUS


----------



## sadistic

could try jbl power sub high sensitivity mine hit about 137.8 on a cheap mic only am using two tens in a ported box if i was useing four i would be in the 142-143 range in a band pass. if you could get 4 x12inch jbl powers in a band pass you would be about 145 -147 db's on 1,200 rms. the jbl i got are [email protected] v at 1meter away and at 1watt 1 meter they are 109-108 aprox according to the cut sheets and my mic. there correct at what they are at. the reason i am thinking the 1,200 rms is it will not kill your car having some thing like 3,000 x 2 worth of watts worth of amps etc strapped to gather. then you need a bunch of batteries. lol probably can't fit it but if you could it's how i would do it.any ways keep us up to date on the project.


----------



## fish

Peter W. Kulicki Designs

You might consider contacting this guy.


----------



## s60rguy

kfish323 said:


> Peter W. Kulicki Designs
> 
> You might consider contacting this guy.


Yea, that Guy is Baddass, but I don't feel like waiting an Unknown amount of Months for the Box to be Built. 

I know you can Pay "extra" to get Bumped up the List, but how do you know you are really getting Bumped and not just staying in the same Spot?


----------



## fish

s60rguy said:


> Yea, that Guy is Baddass, but I don't feel like waiting an Unknown amount of Months for the Box to be Built.
> 
> I know you can Pay "extra" to get Bumped up the List, but how do you know you are really getting Bumped and not just staying in the same Spot?


What I would do is just pay for the blueprints & then either build it yourself or have a local shop do it for you.


----------



## beerdrnkr

I had an RE MX 15" in a 4c/ft box tuned to 33hz on a Stetsom 2k6d and was burping 145.xx and I was bass racing 139.9 on music. They handle around 2000-2500wrms and sound pretty good doing it. I really enjoyed that setup.


----------



## Tbagg

Dang, your '07 must have lots more room than my '05. I'd never be able to get 3 cubes behind my back seat...


----------



## s60rguy

Tbagg said:


> Dang, your '07 must have lots more room than my '05. I'd never be able to get 3 cubes behind my back seat...


Was yours an HD?


----------



## Tbagg

Nope. 2005 Sierra Denali Crew Cab. Not sure if you have the air exhaust vents behind your back seat, but I do and am unwilling to remove them. Those suckers take up a lot of room, I probaby loose .5-.75 cubes right there.


----------



## s60rguy

Tbagg said:


> Nope. 2005 Sierra Denali Crew Cab. Not sure if you have the air exhaust vents behind your back seat, but I do and am unwilling to remove them. Those suckers take up a lot of room, I probaby loose .5-.75 cubes right there.


Yea, mines an HD and I took out those Vents. The Rear Seat and Floor are different in an HD. Dunno how or what it is, but people say it's different.


----------



## mcsoul

Your not beating that kid without a blowthrough.
At least I don't see how it's done. If I had 3 cubes, I'd 
go low key. Two 12's sealed, maybe Mags or similar.


----------



## Oliver

In the fs right now ... JL 13TW5, $425 shipped/each.

two of em


----------



## xplorer03

y don't u go custom and remove the bench and put two buckets in the back and build a box in the center?


----------



## williambrea

haha my friend scored a 147 @ a meca event with an AQ2200 and two RE SE 15's........

In a memphis pre-fab box!

He was in SB4 though......

But to wipe the floor with this kid you shouldnt have a big problem.
As far as to the ear, he will be pretty loud. On the meter however, im sure his box is not tuned for SPL.

SPL however has crazy amounts of variables so you need to do some research about the subject before you do anything. forum.soundpressure.com is all about that, as well as caraudio.com


----------



## WRX/Z28

Just a thought... 


I know in MMA, guys will train for the other guys weakness. Why not go EV shopping, and have blisteringly loud highs? This way you are out-doing him, but not trying to go head to head with his strength. 

At the end of the day, it may not sound great, but neither will an SPL vehicle.


----------



## s60rguy

WRX/Z28 said:


> Just a thought...
> 
> 
> I know in MMA, guys will train for the other guys weakness. Why not go EV shopping, and have blisteringly loud highs? This way you are out-doing him, but not trying to go head to head with his strength.
> 
> At the end of the day, it may not sound great, but neither will an SPL vehicle.


Already got the Highs covered, and with better stuff than EV. I got all Beyma. 4 10mi100's, 4 AST09's, 4 Pro65ND's, 4 Power M6's.

...and they are all Actively Band-Passed, and playing only the Freqs. they were designed to. I didn't just throw them in there and hook them up like the people do with the Radio Shack Horns.


----------



## williambrea

Are you looking for a loud as balls daily setup?


----------



## s60rguy

williambrea said:


> Are you looking for a loud as balls daily setup?


Yep.


----------



## williambrea

s60rguy said:


> Yep.


Budget?

What kind of power are you working with?


----------



## s60rguy

williambrea said:


> Budget?
> 
> What kind of power are you working with?


I have 3 Zapco 9.0's avail. 

The Truck is in the Shop now getting the 9140 Installed and all my Alpine stuff taken out, and I'm having the Guy check out the Back Seat Area and get an absolute definite of Air Space and Mounting Depth.


----------



## williambrea

s60rguy said:


> I have 3 Zapco 9.0's avail.
> 
> The Truck is in the Shop now getting the 9140 Installed and all my Alpine stuff taken out, and I'm having the Guy check out the Back Seat Area and get an absolute definite of Air Space and Mounting Depth.


Okay, well some brands to look into are going to be Digital Designs, Audioque, SSA, and TC Sounds (if you can find one).

Since you have gobs of power, you can run two of each brands flagship woofer with no problem. 

SSA DCON = get loud and sound great

Digital Designs 9500series= One of the loudest speakers on the market besides the DD 99z neo series but they are $3k I have owned several and I love em. The SQ is very good for how loud the sub gets. 

TC Sounds 5200/5400/LMS Ultra= If you can one of these then I would buy this. It is my dream woofer, it takes 3000+ watts daily with ease, gets loud as fawk and has excellent SQ

AQ HDC3a= If your on a budget and want a DD sound then get AQ....
It is comparable to the 9500 series but ive heard both and I prefer the 9500 series


----------



## Genxx

You might also take a look at the Hertz SPL Monster line the M15 or M12.


----------



## s60rguy

C'mon Guys, you gotta Read the Thread BEFORE you Post.

Because if you do that, you'll see my Mounting Depth is pretty much a Max of 5". 

So recommending a Sub with a 9" Mounting Depth is just a waste of Time for both of us.


----------



## williambrea

s60rguy said:


> C'mon Guys, you gotta Read the Thread BEFORE you Post.
> 
> Because if you do that, you'll see my Mounting Depth is pretty much a Max of 5".
> 
> So recommending a Sub with a 9" Mounting Depth is just a waste of Time for both of us.


..... ermm then get more mounting depth or you will be as quiet as a mouse


----------



## Lanson

s60rguy said:


> C'mon Guys, you gotta Read the Thread BEFORE you Post.
> 
> Because if you do that, you'll see my Mounting Depth is pretty much a Max of 5".
> 
> So recommending a Sub with a 9" Mounting Depth is just a waste of Time for both of us.


Just asking here, do you have any carpet or jute that could be cut out to get just a little more depth? Or are you down to bare metal w/ that 5" depth?


----------



## s60rguy

fourthmeal said:


> Just asking here, do you have any carpet or jute that could be cut out to get just a little more depth? Or are you down to bare metal w/ that 5" depth?


Yep, Carpet is taken out, and Rear of Box is right up against it.


----------



## chad

s60rguy said:


> Already got the Highs covered, and with better stuff than EV. I got all Beyma.


now THAT'S satire at it's finest.......


----------



## s60rguy

chad said:


> now THAT'S satire at it's finest.......


...and this Post contributes to this thread in what way? 

EV's sound like crap. They are too Hollow Sounding, too Peaky and sound EXACTLY like a Radio Shack Horn.

Beyma's have Depth, Warmth, and actually Sound like a Cone Speaker.


----------



## chad

s60rguy said:


> ...and this Post contributes to this thread in what way?
> 
> EV's sound like crap. They are too Hollow Sounding, too Peaky and sound EXACTLY like a Radio Shack Horn.
> 
> Beyma's have Depth, Warmth, and actually Sound like a Cone Speaker.


That's why EV has WAY more touring rigs than Beyma I guess..... and that there are many tech riders out there that thumb Beyma from the get-go.......

Show me one successful Beyma touring rig.......


----------



## s60rguy

chad said:


> That's why EV has WAY more touring rigs than Beyma I guess..... and that there are many tech riders out there that thumb Beyma from the get-go.......
> 
> Show me one successful Beyma touring rig.......


Could also be because Beyma is a Company Based in Spain and not here in the States like EV.

...and by Touring Rigs do you mean Concert / Performance Trailers or Vehicles?


----------



## chad

Beyma's roots and main income are in professional audio and yes they are based in Spain... and they don't make touring rigs there either.

Professional audio is a VERY international thing, we don't stick to American blood one bit, we stick to the stuff that sounds good, can take the rigors of the road, etc...... you will see a lot of Beyma in Strip Clubs In Thailand


----------



## s60rguy

chad said:


> Beyma's roots and main income are in professional audio and yes they are based in Spain... and they don't make touring rigs there either.
> 
> Professional audio is a VERY international thing, we don't stick to American blood one bit, we stick to the stuff that sounds good, can take the rigors of the road, etc...... you will see a lot of Beyma in Strip Clubs In Thailand


...and here in NY you see EV down on Canal Street in Manhattan, which is the Home of Bootleg BS and Shops that Install Bullet Tweeters anywhere they can fit them in a Car.

But every Vehicle I hear EV Installed in, it Sounds like Ass. Is it Loud, yea, but WAY too Harsh and Hollow Sounding for my liking. 

Everything I've heard Beyma in has a nice Full & Warm Sound to it while still being incredibly Loud.


----------



## chad

That's because EV does not make a consumer line and a raw long throw horn in a car ain't gonna be pretty from the get go 

But to discredit EV and praise Beyma as a whole is flat out crazy... wrong apps.

Ever been to a Thai strip club? They sound like Manhattan bootleg BS shops........ But you will soon forget about the screeching bullets mounted in rows at ear level 

Had to add some humor, carry on


----------



## Genxx

You are so limited with depth you are dreaming and that's about it.

As the old saying goes "You can **** in one hand and want in the other but you still only have **** in the end"

Unless you are whiling to take it the next level this thread is over.

You will not accomplish what you are trying to accomplish (which is just an ego thing anyways) with all the limitations you have set.

BTW no need to start acting like an ass in the thread when people are just throwing out stuff.

At this point everyone should forget this thread and let you figure it out on your own.

BTW IMO Beyma sounds like ****. It plays loud and the SPL guys love their **** and that's it.


----------



## williambrea

Genxx said:


> You are so limited with depth you are dreaming and that's about it.
> 
> As the old saying goes "You can **** in one hand and want in the other but you still only have **** in the end"
> 
> Unless you are whiling to take it the next level this thread is over.
> 
> You will not accomplish what you are trying to accomplish (which is just an ego thing anyways) with all the limitations you have set.
> 
> BTW no need to start acting like an ass in the thread when people are just throwing out stuff.
> 
> At this point everyone should forget this thread and let you figure it out on your own.
> 
> BTW IMO Beyma sounds like ****. It plays loud and the SPL guys love their **** and that's it.


x2 this is just bickering over beyma and EV

Besides your not gonna get louder than two dub7's with only 5 inches of mounting depth. 

Unless you want to do 15 sealed 10's :laugh:


----------



## subwoofery

If you can find a way to put something like 6x12" sealed at least powered by 2x9.0, then I think that it won't be impossible to beat that kid. 

What you need to do is find a sub that handles 700-800rms, that has a nice Xmas, and that has a sensitivity above 86dBs. 

I tried to find one but couldn't... To be honest 5" of depth is difficult. Very difficult. 

Don't know many subs that uses neody magnets. 

Kelvin


----------



## williambrea

subwoofery said:


> If you can find a way to put something like 6x12" sealed at least powered by 2x9.0, then I think that it won't be impossible to beat that kid.
> 
> What you need to do is find a sub that handles 700-800rms, that has a nice Xmas, and that has a sensitivity above 86dBs.
> 
> I tried to find one but couldn't... To be honest 5" of depth is difficult. Very difficult.
> 
> Don't know many subs that uses neody magnets.
> 
> Kelvin


Your going to have to run shallow subs, and lots of em to get louder than two W7's

OH get some DD T1508's

They are the newer shallower version about 4.6 deep and you could run 3-4 of those and put 1000rms to each in a PWK enclosure (or any well designed enclosure) and beat the JL's


----------



## Wheres The Butta

IMO you should just make a wall of bullet tweeters. I'm pretty sure that would do it.


----------



## subwoofery

williambrea said:


> Your going to have to run shallow subs, and lots of em to get louder than two W7's
> 
> OH get some DD T1508's
> 
> They are the newer shallower version about 4.6 deep and you could run 3-4 of those and put 1000rms to each in a PWK enclosure (or any well designed enclosure) and beat the JL's


The problem with most newer shallower subs is that they only work sealed. Believe that they sound like crap ported: 
SI Mag v.4 
JL Audio TW5 
Soundstream STEALTH-13 

The ReAudio SL, the Memphis SClass and the Exile Audio XT can work ported however the problem I see is the power handling being too low for some 9.0 

Kelvin


----------



## Lanson

Did you see this in the classifieds? I wonder how shallow they are.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/classifieds/60548-2-round-kicker-solo-baric-15s.html


----------



## Oliver

How many of these can you mount behind your seat ?

http://www.diamondaudio.com/PDF/current/HEX/HEX Shallow Subwoofer Manual-111507.pdf

*2.7” mounting Depth *(S104}


----------



## GSlider

If you can get 1 12 back there, in a good sized ported enclosure you might have a chance. Obviously depends on the sub and the power, but we did it in my buddies 06' crew cab GMC, and that thing would literally take your breath away. We ran SunDown amps and a single RF HX2 12" sub ported.


----------



## subwoofery

Don't think 1 x 12" ported is gonna be enough. He is competing against 2 x 13.5" ported W7. 

Kelvin


----------



## williambrea

subwoofery said:


> The problem with most newer shallower subs is that they only work sealed. Believe that they sound like crap ported:
> SI Mag v.4
> JL Audio TW5
> Soundstream STEALTH-13
> 
> The ReAudio SL, the Memphis SClass and the Exile Audio XT can work ported however the problem I see is the power handling being too low for some 9.0
> 
> Kelvin


wrong, DD 1508 works only vented and Louisiana CRX had 4 of them playing 150dbs on music......

Go to soundpressure forum bahaha


----------



## Mlstrass

How about you just put it back in your pants and admit the kid is bigger.........er I mean louder...

Senseless thread with your depth/space constraints, so either sack up and do a blowthrough or put your pipe dream to rest and move on...


----------



## Oliver

GSlider said:


> If you can get 1 12 back there, in a good sized ported enclosure you might have a chance. Obviously depends on the sub and the power, but we did it in my buddies 06' crew cab GMC, and that thing would literally take your breath away. We ran SunDown amps and a single RF HX2 12" sub ported.


:laugh:

Yeah any audiobling cheapass sub will throttle the **** out of two 13W7's


----------



## williambrea

a$$hole said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Yeah any audiobling cheapass sub will throttle the **** out of two 13W7's


If he is in a truck and the guy with the W7's is not then he will have a significant advantage b/c the cab is smaller and will get louder with less sound-deadening ect...

And RF HX2's are not on audiobahn level............

unless Audiobahn starts making good products


----------



## Salad Fingers

So I agree with whoever said this is a pointless discussion. 2 13W7's on 2500 come on now. I skipped from page 1 to 4 so I don't know what happened to the 40 bench coming out idea but you need to stick with that, maybe with a center console as well. Forward fire them if you want it to sound like a turd, down/rear fire if you want some manly output. Do a couple of 15's or 4 12's or something. But you are going to have to get some serious equipment to out pound this little kid. Seems like if those pics you posted were really your vehicles you would know better than to try to compete with that from behind your back seat.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio

williambrea said:


> x2 this is just bickering over beyma and EV
> 
> Besides your not gonna get louder than two dub7's with only 5 inches of mounting depth.
> 
> Unless you want to do 15 sealed 10's :laugh:


5 12s might do it, you'd at least have the surface area!



bd5034 said:


> IMO you should just make a wall of bullet tweeters. I'm pretty sure that would do it.


I reckon you could fit 648 of them in there, make the wall 18 tweeters high by 36 tweeters wide!



GSlider said:


> If you can get 1 12 back there, in a good sized ported enclosure you might have a chance. Obviously depends on the sub and the power, but we did it in my buddies 06' crew cab GMC, and that thing would literally take your breath away. We ran SunDown amps and a single RF HX2 12" sub ported.


A single 12" sub can be loud, but think about what you're up against!



a$$hole said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Yeah any audiobling cheapass sub will throttle the **** out of two 13W7's


Which reminds me, here are some cheap subs that might do the trick: POWER ACOUSTIK STW-12 12" SHALLOW MOUNT SUB WOOFER NEW - eBay (item 140324322315 end time Jun-30-09 22:06:36 PDT)

Run 5 of them behind your seats, go the full width. It'll be tight, but I know I've got about 63" of width behind the seat of my F-250, and that's without removing any of the trim. You won't have enough airspace by any account, but try to compensate by running plenty of power. In theory, these should hold 500 watts RMS each, so 2000 to 3000 watts RMS used judiciously should be adequate.

Running all 5 subs series-parallel, you'd be down to a 1.6 ohm load. Running all 10 voice coils in parallel, you'll be sitting at 0.4 ohms, pick your poison. Or you could be a bit more normal and run 4 12s, giving each sub an extra 25% in airspace. Done carefully, you might fit a dozen small 10" subs, two rows of 6... but that would take you back to square 1, no airspace.

Bottom line: you still stand a fair chance to lose, but doing something similar to what I described _might_ give you a fighting chance. Especially if you use enough raw power. If you really have to win, you could learn to drive with your seat 2" forward and then you'd fit some real subs in the truck. If you're ego is that big, it may be worth the compromise so you can win the competition. I can't stand driving like that, that's why I have no system in the truck. Not for now at least. I just get hung up on the idea of paying more money for smaller subs. Ick!


----------



## icetwister68

chad said:


> leave the kid alone, let him have his fun
> 
> You are asking the impossible, you need more space, you can't make sumptin out of nutin.


what this man said


----------



## Wheres The Butta

I still think a wall of bullet tweeters would do the trick. It might sound/look like **** but it would get loud as hell.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio

Surgeon general's warning: this post contains 5 milligrams of "sarcasm". Posts with low "sarcasm" have not been shown to reduce the risk of cancer.



bd5034 said:


> I still think a wall of bullet tweeters would do the trick. It might sound/look like **** but it would get loud as hell.


Agreed! You can say "hey man, if you think your car is so loud, why not sit in mine and listen for a minute?" With his ears bleeding, he might not even notice the lack of bass. In fact, if he says he's got better bass, you can just say he didn't sit in the car long enough for the bass to hit! 

10,000 watts RMS will give you enough power for 15 watts per tweeter. You wouldn't want more than that, or you might strain the tweeters and sacrifice sound quality!

As for the mids, leave 'em stock, aftermarket mids are overrated. And for the bass, you could pay Steve Meade to park his Tahoe next to you and play in sync with your tweeters. The kid will never know what hit him!


----------



## Oliver

williambrea said:


> If horses were wishes we'd all ride !!!


Tanks for nuttin :mean:


----------



## BaMaDuDe87

s60rguy said:


> C'mon Guys, you gotta Read the Thread BEFORE you Post.
> 
> Because if you do that, you'll see my Mounting Depth is pretty much a Max of 5".
> 
> So recommending a Sub with a 9" Mounting Depth is just a waste of Time for both of us.





s60rguy said:


> I have 3 Zapco 9.0's avail.
> 
> The Truck is in the Shop now getting the 9140 Installed and all my Alpine stuff taken out, and I'm having the Guy check out the Back Seat Area and get an absolute definite of Air Space and Mounting Depth.



Sounds to me like you dont have a clue what your mounting depth is?? Plus on the first page you are talking about taking out a seat and building a box to the bottom of the window, maybe thats what people are reading and suggesting all these different subs. There is more than 5" from your floor to the bottom of the window.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio

BaMaDuDe87 said:


> Sounds to me like you dont have a clue what your mounting depth is?? Plus on the first page you are talking about taking out a seat and building a box to the bottom of the window, maybe thats what people are reading and suggesting all these different subs. There is more than 5" from your floor to the bottom of the window.


Maybe not, his truck could be a scale model! In which case, a single long-throw 4" computer sub within inches of the mic might do the trick! :laugh:


----------



## BaMaDuDe87

:laugh: point taken, here ya go then all the audio you will ever need: Detail Master Stereo Speaker Set 3

Plus you can stick them where ever you want, like a .0000001 mm mounting depth


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio

BaMaDuDe87 said:


> :laugh: point taken, here ya go then all the audio you will ever need: Detail Master Stereo Speaker Set 3
> 
> Plus you can stick them where ever you want, like a .0000001 mm mounting depth


I'm guessing those won't be too efficient, but maybe he can compensate by doing a wall of them...


----------



## BaMaDuDe87

TJ Mobile Audio said:


> I'm guessing those won't be too efficient, but maybe he can compensate by doing a wall of them...


Just *A* wall?? Dont insult the man like that, did you see his previous vehicles? He could get at least 3 walls of those going, come on think out of the box


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio

BaMaDuDe87 said:


> Just *A* wall?? Dont insult the man like that, did you see his previous vehicles? He could get at least 3 walls of those going, come on think out of the box


He could do them on the ceiling, too!

Seriously though, if you take out part of the rear seat you could do something like this:










I installed that about a year ago in a guy's 1991? Ford Ranger, it's 2.5 CF net, 3.5 CF gross. As you can see, I could have made it 8" taller before it got up the the level of the back window, that would give me an extra 1.8 CF. We're now talking 4.3 CF _net_ which is easily enough airspace for a 15" Fi.BTL! https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficarau...Speakers/0010_BTL/product_overview.shopscript

That speaker has a 93 dB sensitivity rating, the JLs weigh in at only 86 dB if I remember correctly. You really might have a chance, dude. I know it's not a shallow mount sub, but you're gonna have to go pretty hard-core to beat this guy.


----------



## Wheres The Butta

TJ Mobile Audio said:


> He could do them on the ceiling, too!
> 
> Seriously though, if you take out part of the rear seat you could do something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I installed that about a year ago in a guy's 1991? Ford Ranger, it's 2.5 CF net, 3.5 CF gross. As you can see, I could have made it 8" taller before it got up the the level of the back window, that would give me an extra 1.8 CF. We're now talking 4.3 CF _net_ which is easily enough airspace for a 15" Fi.BTL! https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficarau...Speakers/0010_BTL/product_overview.shopscript
> 
> That speaker has a 93 dB sensitivity rating, the JLs weigh in at only 86 dB if I remember correctly. You really might have a chance, dude. I know it's not a shallow mount sub, but you're gonna have to go pretty hard-core to beat this guy.


^This

-Mounting depth changes depending on the direction you mount them, be creative and you can actually do this.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio

bd5034 said:


> ^This
> 
> -Mounting depth changes depending on the direction you mount them, be creative and you can actually do this.


There's plenty of mounting depth in this exact type of box, I don't think he'd even need to invert the sub. The inside of the box has one part where the port folds back, but even so, this one had room for subs up to 12" deep. If he goes taller like I suggested, he'd have up to 20" of depth! The Fi "only" has an 8.75" mounting depth, so there is no issue.

Unless of course he want's everyone who glances in his window to see that he's got a $400 subwoofer, but that's just begging to have it jacked. :surprised: Not that it would be easy to steal a 50 pound subwoofer!

The box I showed you above houses two 10" subwoofers, but if you have a few more inches between the back of the driver's seat and the back of the truck, you could put 4 10" Fi.BL subs (there isn't a 10" BTL, the magnet wouldn't fit through the mounting hole) and still have plenty of airspace. This would allow you to run up to 4000 watts RMS, which would probably do the trick. Also, if you manage to get net volume up to 5.0 cubes, you could run a single 18" BTL and I can almost guarantee you'll send the kid packing.


----------



## Wheres The Butta

I just realized, the OP hasn't talked in a while. At this point I think we're just tossing ideas out there to see if WE personally would be able to do it in his situation.

That's fine by me, but I wanted to point out that the OP is MIA


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio

bd5034 said:


> I just realized, the OP hasn't talked in a while. At this point I think we're just tossing ideas out there to see if WE personally would be able to do it in his situation.
> 
> That's fine by me, but I wanted to point out that the OP is MIA


Yeah, I was just noticing that too. Yo s60rguy, are you fixin to build this rig or not?! We did all the arduous leg work and solved your problem, now build it! BwaHahaha...

I'll never understand why it is so hard to build a big system in an extended cab truck. That's why the extra cab is there, right, to make room for a big system? :laugh:


----------



## MaxPowers

I think he said he was a crew cab. As an owner of an 07 chevy 2500hd crew cab, I wanna know how he is getting 3 cubes behind the rear seat, b/c I figure I can only get about 1.75, leaving an inch of clearance for the subs not to hit the rear of the seat. Even the JL stealth box probably doesnt get 2 cubes (I dont think). 

Your rear seats fold down, why not just build a huge box and sit it on top of the seats. Then, when you need the extra space just pull them out. I ran two Ed 13A.v2's like this for a while. If you build the box to the size of the 60 split seat it wont move much either.


----------



## soundlevel

Theres nothing like building a system that takes hours just to get the right box specs, building the box, firing it up and that it hits soooo hard it is hard to breath and when your done testing it your ears keep ringing and ringing and ringing, thats what we do baby!!


----------



## Torquem

some funky pups should do the trick


----------

